# Comment on the wrestler above.



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Basically, someone posts a wrestlers name, the next guy then leaves a comment about that wrestler, and then that guy comments another wrestlers name and the cycle continues.


I'll get the ball rolling: 

Jeff Hardy.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

I hate these never ending game threads


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Meh....


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeff Hardy - One of very few who had a chance at genuine WWE superstardom, but completely fucked it all up for himself. 

Savio Vega.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Entertaining in ring worker , boring mic worker .

Miz


----------



## I wanna be negged (Jan 2, 2015)

Fog face fuck



Cm Punk


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

Buzzard Follower said:


> Jeff Hardy - One of very few who had a chance at genuine WWE superstardom, but completely fucked it all up for himself.
> 
> Savio Vega.


Savio - Kwang the Ninja - Why was a Puerto Rican playing an Asian gimmick

Doink the Clown


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Terrifying as a heel... In retrospect, just a fantastic character. Friendly face for kids to enjoy with his gags and tricks he played on other wrestlers.

Sid Justice. (Strictly 1991/1992 YOU ARE FEARED OF ME)


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

Underused. Could have been a great monster face or heel.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

you didn't pick anyone...

Jake Robberts (my favorite)


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Jake Roberts - One of the biggest names in WWF history never to hold a title (im sure he never held one anyway?).

Mark Mero.


----------



## Craighawley215 (Jun 4, 2014)

Jake the Snake Roberts:

Decent enough in the ring. One of the all-time-best in terms of psychology. Real life story is absolutely heartbreaking, but his road to redemption and current status are truly heartwarming. His HOF speech last year was the highlight of the show for me.

On a side note, can anybody tell me what happened in that gif? Looks like he got bit when he went for Damien.

Goldust


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

good wrestler but average gimmick

Goldberg


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

MR-Bolainas said:


> good wrestler but average gimmick
> 
> Goldberg


*A wrestling great in professional wrestling, with the impact he had in the short amount of time;

underrated due to micwork & technical skills, was a true powerhouse and he has what is regarded as the best Spear & also one of the best entrances.

Whenever his music hit people were like "Owh fuck it's Goldberg", a draw.

Test.*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 11, 2014)

Could of been a bigger star. He had the look of a main event guy (in my opinion) and was alright on the mic, moveset was eh (that big boot was awesome though). Problem was bad booking and after that angle with Stephanie he didn't recover. God bless his soul though.

Christian


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Really should have been more in his career, especially when he won his first WHC. A shame he was completely buried in that feud with Orton, despite the high quality of the matches. I'd still love to see him go out in a retirement match against Randy with him finally going over, but Vince hates his rat face or some bullshit, so he just retired with barely a mention.


----------



## I wanna be negged (Jan 2, 2015)

Lance Storm


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

I'll just go with Christian again since Chump didn't name one. 

He was better served in TNA and should have stayed there. He's a great talent, but would never be a legit main eventer in the way Edge was, despite the charisma Vince never saw. TNA was just a better fit for him and he was funner to watch there. 

I say Raven.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Great talker. For a while the top heel in WCW. Would have liked to have seen him come and give WWE another run. Great feud with Dreamer in ECW just a true legend and very unappreciated. 

Crash Holly


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Died too young rest in peace. Was never a fan of his though. 

Jay Briscoe


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

gabrielcev said:


> Died too young rest in peace. Was never a fan of his though.
> 
> Jay Briscoe


Cuts some of the best promos in pro wrestling today, phenomenal worker and a great look. Definitely one of the best on the indy scene at the moment. 

Edge


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Edge: An all time great in his own right, probably not as big as other HOF, but he is the most decorated wrestler in history for a reason.

Bobby Lashley


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

A true powerhouse in the ring, but never had the mic skills to evolve further beyond.

Carlito


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A decent enough ring hand with a very unique, almost ECW RVD esque laidback vibe in a wwe realm of at times comical seriousness with the majority's promo delivery. A witty guy on the mike and a guy good at making others look good. Looks too much like a joke and had to jokey of a gimmick to be a main eventer in the long term, but his run could've been better than what it was. Charasmatic Guy.

Rick Rude


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kind of inconsistent sometimes but at his best, one of the best wrestlers in the world. Got heat like nobody else and was good at everything. He was able to carry Warrior to really good stuff, and his 1992 is one of the best calender years I've seen for a US wrestler. Also sells an atomic drop like a MOTHERFUCKER. And has one of the all time great wrestling facial hairs.

Jamie Noble.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Craighawley215 said:


> Jake the Snake Roberts:
> 
> On a side note, can anybody tell me what happened in that gif? Looks like he got bit when he went for Damien.
> 
> Goldust


I think that was when Damien got squished by Earthquake (Earthquake splash) during their feud which led to Jake bringing an even bigger snake named Lucifer if my memory holds correct.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Jamie Noble: Former champion who will forever now be known as a part of a joke security duo.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Diamond Dallas Page (going by your pic): A guy who really worked his way from the bottom of the wrestling totem to become one of the top stars of WCW by the end of the 90s. A true student of the game who did it when others said he couldn't. Not the best worker but the guy never stopped improving himself as a personality in the professional wrestling business.

My Pick: "Nature Boy" Buddy Landell.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't try to kill the game by picking someone who's career ended before most of the people on here were born.

Instead, let's go with 










as a choice instead.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Maria, she was a pretty hot diva during the Ruthless Aggression era. I think WWE kinda ruined her career when they got her involved with Santino Marella back in 2007 I believe. 

Viscera/Big Daddy V/Mabel


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Noble Mercury said:


> Maria, she was a pretty hot diva during the Ruthless Aggression era. I think WWE kinda ruined her career when they got her involved with Santino Marella back in 2007 I believe.
> 
> Viscera/Big Daddy V/Mabel



Moved pretty well for his size. The guy had like an 80 fatpercent. Surprised he even managed to pull of a match. Mabel was decent. Viscera had comedic value. Other then that he wasnt much. God rest his soul. Many people in the industry have stated he was the nicest human being they ever met.


Chris Benoit.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

One of the greatest technical wrestlers of all time, who undoubtedly fucked up everything he worked for in the end.

Val Venis


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Entertaining and solid gimmick for the attitude era for what it was. Mic work was not bad, and fit well with what he was portraying. Liked how he brought back the Rick Rude dance prior to his matches, and his diffenent "Valboski" jokes every week were great. Was ok in the ring for only being in the business a few years prior to his WWE Debut. 

The negative about him was I feel he was the first Intercontinental Champion that kicked off the devaluing of that title. Has never really been the same since. Prior to he, you had champs like Austin, Rock, Perfect, Savage, Bret, HBK... After him, you got the likes of Road Dogg, Godfather, Chyna, Albert... Mixed in were some decent champs (Jericho, Benoit, Angle), but never really felt the belt was as prestigious once Val Venus won it. Length of reigns also became annoyingly short.


Next up: Wrath


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Wrath: A guy who I'll always remember as Adam Bomb. Came in with the wrong look at the wrong time that got him stuck with cheesy gimmicks. He'd have had a better chance to succeed had he come along earlier when that cheesy character & powerful look would have fit in better.


Next up:










The Shockmaster


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

The Shockmaster: Botchamania, lol, Fred Ottman, gimmick wrestler...Also portrayed Tugboat and Typhoon. 

Up Next: Brian Pillman


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Edit: Brian Pillman was one of my favorite "psychotic" wrestlers, he was literally crazy. The most memorable and controversial moment from Pillman was the "Pillman got a Gun" segment. People though that Pillman was really going to shoot Stone Cold. 

Next Up: Dawn Marie


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> Don't try to kill the game by picking someone who's career ended before most of the people on here were born.
> 
> Instead, let's go with
> 
> ...


My apologies but that sounds like a cop out to me. There have been plenty of wrestlers mentioned on this forum whose best days were before many of the member on this forum were born and yet many of those same members are familiar with said wrestler or wrestlers.

I chose the wrestler I wanted because that was the wrestler I wanted to choose, thus I played by the rules. I certainly wasn't trying to "kill" anything as you accused me of doing. If you had nothing to say on said wrestler then that's fine. I don't agree with you switching wrestlers just because YOU may not know who a certain wrestler was.

By the way, wrestling started before the Attitude era...just keep that in mind, my friend. :wink2:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Noble Mercury said:


> Edit: Brian Pillman was one of my favorite "psychotic" wrestlers, he was literally crazy. The most memorable and controversial moment from Pillman was the "Pillman got a Gun" segment. People though that Pillman was really going to shoot Stone Cold.
> 
> Next Up: Dawn Marie


Dawn Marie: Hmm I don't remember much about Dawn Marie other than her feud with Tammy Sytch in ECW and the marriage angle with Torrie Wilson's dad in WWE. Heard she tried to do something to benefit the wrestlers called Wrestler's Rescue but not sure how that worked out. In general I would say she was a good personality in the industry...certainly didn't set it on fire but wasn't bad either.

My Pick: Rikishi a.k.a Fatu


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Dawn Marie: Hmm I don't remember much about Dawn Marie other than her feud with Tammy Sytch in ECW and the marriage angle with Torrie Wilson's dad in WWE. Heard she tried to do something to benefit the wrestlers called Wrestler's Rescue but not sure how that worked out. In general I would say she was a good personality in the industry...certainly didn't set it on fire but wasn't bad either.


she ended up stealing the money that was raised. i wouldn't call that a good personality  . 

Rikishi: needed Brodus Clay attire. Remembered primarily because of how pissed off people were that he ran over Stone Cold because he "did it for The Rock"

Brutus Beefcake


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

who? lol

The Miz


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> who? lol
> 
> The Miz


Underrated in all regards and should be in the title picture post WM-31. Started off pretty weak and lame, slowly developed into a top tier mic worker. He had the absolute LAST really good midcard feud and that was with MVP for the US title. Never a bad ring talent, to me, but definitely a lot more solid recently. Memorable WWE title reign as well, it was very different. I only wish more had come out of it. He'd make a great villain for Daniel Bryan considering their characters and history. 

Jim Neidhart


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> who? lol
> 
> The Miz


Achieved way more than what he should 

Finn balor


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

SuzukiGUN said:


> Achieved way more than what he should
> 
> Finn balor


Exciting to finally have him in the WWE, he has a very bright future.

Mark Henry


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Great as a monster heel when booked correctly yet got injured too much.

Vader


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

icon. shame he didnt join wwe till he was a bit past his prime. hbk didnt help either


King kong bundy


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Bundy: One of the most intimidating looking guys in wrestling history. Underratedly important feud with Hogan back at WM2. 

Next up:










AJ Lee



Hysteria said:


> My apologies but that sounds like a cop out to me. There have been plenty of wrestlers mentioned on this forum whose best days were before many of the member on this forum were born and yet many of those same members are familiar with said wrestler or wrestlers.
> 
> I chose the wrestler I wanted because that was the wrestler I wanted to choose, thus I played by the rules. I certainly wasn't trying to "kill" anything as you accused me of doing. If you had nothing to say on said wrestler then that's fine. I don't agree with you switching wrestlers just because YOU may not know who a certain wrestler was.
> 
> By the way, wrestling started before the Attitude era...just keep that in mind, my friend. :wink2:


-_- If you didn't go look, I waited over a day to post someone new. People obviously didn't have interest in your choice, and neither did I. If I didn't pick someone new, the thread would have died.


----------



## Nickolas (Dec 2, 2012)

I know she gets a lot of hate here, but she's one of my favorite wrestlers in the company right now. I think she's great, all around.


Kenta Kobashi.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

Will struggle on the main roster due to xenophobia which is inherent in the WWE.


Brian Pillman


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Pillman again huh? His feud with Austin was one of the most important angles ever as it's shock value really shocked people and drew eyes back to WWE. 


Booker T


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Don't put him and Austin in the same supermarket.

Lethal Weapon Steve Blackman


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Booker T: Entertaining and underrated as hell and should have beaten HHH at XIX.

Disco Inferno.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

He was alright, never really got invested in him.

Jim Powers


----------



## Mojo=Greatness (Sep 15, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> He was alright, never really got invested in him.
> 
> Jim Powers


Scott Putsky would be proud


Ahmed Johnson


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Great look very strong but difficult to work with, sloppy, legitimately hurt a lot of people.


Adam Cole.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Can't stand him but damn good heel and good in the ring

Mark Briscoe


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Pretty damn good at everything. Should be one of the WWE's top priority signings. 

I'll do Mark Briscoe, too. Likable tag team wrestler somewhat overshadowed by his brother.

Lance Cade


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Lance Cade had a lot of potential, passed away far too young R.I.P.

Next up 

Luke Harper.


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Good wrestler, good move set, good gimmick

JIM Neidhart


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks like Earl Hickey 


Big E


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Funny guy that may or may not posses some star potential.

Kenny Dykstra


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Good looking guy, should have been the break out star of SQ

Kofi


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Interested to see how he'd work as a heel.

Cowboy Bob Orton


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Guy was before my time but from what I've seen from him, nothing special. Was a good heel when feuding with taker back in 05 though. 

John Morrison.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Hercules 

Simon Dean


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Bang average

Santino marella


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

Wealdstone Raider said:


> Bang average
> 
> Santino marella


good at what he did

Samoa Joe


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Used be a great fat powerhouse wrestler with his own signature spots and even when everybody on the indies seemed to just want to play tribute to 90s puro, he was the best at it. One of the best wrestlers in the world from 04-06. Dunno what happened in TNA but the match with Aries is excellent.

Ted DiBiase (the good one)


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Used be a great fat powerhouse wrestler with his own signature spots and even when everybody on the indies seemed to just want to play tribute to 90s puro, he was the best at it. One of the best wrestlers in the world from 04-06. Dunno what happened in TNA but the match with Aries is excellent.
> 
> *Ted DiBiase* (the good one)


Top five heel in the history of Wrestling.



Chris Kanyon


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Samoa Joe: A man who in his younger days had incredible mobility for his size and in his short prime was legitimately one of the best in the world at technical wrestling and when needed using psychology. Joe's 05 was an awesome in ring run. Unfortunately, when still near that short prime TNA thew him to the side for Angle in a botched feud and he has deteriorated in value and quality while becoming more and more out of shape since. The start/stop booking of Joe by TNA has really hurt him as well. Quite underrated on the stick, yet now is an aging wrestler far too out of shape and too steeply in decline to be in WWE.

Goldust


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Started the Attitude Era


Flash Funk


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

Graceful high flyer with annoying tendencies who peaked as a babyface in 1993 WCW.

Henry Godwinn


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Henry O. Godwinn (H.O.G.) ended up having more success than I thought he would have. Had a decent run in the WWE as far as length in the company, had tag team success in what I believe was a competitive tag team division at the time, and his Goddeinn tag team worked well as both face and heel. Felt bad for him when LOD broke his neck. Southern Justice gimmick didn't work too well. Thought it was cool that he and Phineus came out to Hillbilly Jim's music as a face team and it got over.

Next up: The Beverly Brothers


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Top 5 most boring tag team ever

Bam bam


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Great wrestler despite being in arguably the worst WM main event ever against a non-wrestler.

Fit Finlay


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 11, 2014)

He was a good wrestler but bad on the mic. He was a good serviceman to put others over and make them look good. Plus he was funny with his shtick with Hornswoggle.

Matt Hardy


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

bkfestivus said:


> Great wrestler despite being in arguably the worst WM main event ever against a non-wrestler.
> 
> Fit Finlay


Fantastic worker, great heel in the World of Sport era in the 80's in The UK also wrestling across Europe and Japan. Injury caused Hiatus robbed him of a more successful run in US Wrestling, defied the odds to come back and had a decent career in WWE and got deserved appearances at WrestleMania and a US Title Run. Hard Bastard. 

Edit: Matt Hardy - Jeff's Brother. 

Next Up: Arn Anderson


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Arn Anderson is one of the wrestlers who can say he pinned Shawn Michaels on a PPV (and using his finisher I might add). Check out Survivor Series 1989. #WWENetwork #9 .99

Next up: Jacques Rougeau


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

*Jacques Rougeau, won the WWF IC title from Bret Hart and lost it in two days to Roddy Piper.*



Hysteria said:


> Diamond Dallas Page (going by your pic): A guy who really worked his way from the bottom of the wrestling totem to become one of the top stars of WCW by the end of the 90s. A true student of the game who did it when others said he couldn't. Not the best worker but the guy never stopped improving himself as a personality in the professional wrestling business.
> 
> My Pick: "Nature Boy" *Buddy Landell*.





Randumo24 said:


> Don't try to kill the game by picking someone who's career ended before most of the people on here were born.
> 
> Instead, let's go with
> 
> ...





Hysteria said:


> My apologies but that sounds like a cop out to me. There have been plenty of wrestlers mentioned on this forum whose best days were before many of the member on this forum were born and yet many of those same members are familiar with said wrestler or wrestlers.
> 
> I chose the wrestler I wanted because that was the wrestler I wanted to choose, thus I played by the rules. I certainly wasn't trying to "kill" anything as you accused me of doing. If you had nothing to say on said wrestler then that's fine. I don't agree with you switching wrestlers just because YOU may not know who a certain wrestler was.
> 
> By the way, wrestling started before the Attitude era...just keep that in mind, my friend. :wink2:


*Ok @Hysteria (awesome song by the way), I'll be your huckleberry, don't want anyone to go away unhappy and I too am picking one of the old timers.*

*Buddy Landell, once wrestled Ric Flair in a Nature Boy Battle. I believe it was a gauntlet match.*

*My pick - Harley Race*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Greatest wrestler on God's green Earth.

Solomon Crowe


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

DGenerationMC said:


> Greatest wrestler on God's green Earth.
> 
> Solomon Crowe



His brother Russell was a good Gladiator. Maximus! Maximus!

Silver King


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

10 more wins and he'll become Gold King.

The Genius.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Wasn't a fan at a first but I think he's doing a great job as Mizdow.

Norman Smiley


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Brie Bella said:


> Norman Smiley


Master of The Big Wiggle.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Little Jimmy is pretty cool. Was at his best in 2011 obviously. 

Jamie Noble


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Criminally underrated, Noble was a great talent who never had huge success in the WWE.

Greg Helms.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Big Show and Seth Rollins' birth child.

Ryback*


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Gregory helms was a very good wrestler on ecw.

Roman Reigns


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Hottest young prospect since Cena and Orton

Gobbeldygooker


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

Stubborn, senile, out of touch, closet homosexual madman.

Great onscreen heel though


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

A crazy guy in a stupid costume,

Steve Austin.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 11, 2014)

Need I say more? :lol

John Morrison


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

hes the janetty lol

kevin sullivan


----------



## Mr Sheik (Jan 12, 2015)

The guy who's former wife got crippler crossfaced.

The Young Bucks


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Who?

Now back to real wrestlers

Road Dogg


----------



## Mr Sheik (Jan 12, 2015)

Very talented and charismatic dude. Unfortunately he was stuck in the tag team picture throughout his career. 

Real Wrestler? Hmm... Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Keriz (Mar 5, 2014)

One of the best athletes i ever seen, would love to see him back if he's still able to go

Drew McIntyre/Galloway


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Great theme, wasted talent.
The Big show


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Under utilised when in WWE and showcasing his ability now back on the indies. Oh what could have been!

*Chyna* (women included right) and please refrain of saying porn or anything relating to the trainwreck. I'd like to know what people actually though of her prior to her life becoming somewhat tragic.


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

She-male

Hacksaw


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

A bit boring in the ring, but one hell of a character.

Mick Foley (probably already mentioned, but I'm too lazy to go checking through ten pages).


----------



## Mr Sheik (Jan 12, 2015)

One word... Legend

Kid Kash


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Who???

The Model


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I've heard he is an AWA legend. 


Chavo Guerrero


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Midcarder at best

KrisPinWah


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Vanilla midget, no personality. 

Crush


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Seriously ugly attire. 


The boogeyman


----------



## The Cool Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Worst gimmick perhaps ever

The bunny


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Perhaps the ultimate symbol of the PG era. A guy dancing in a bunny suit. How would fans have reacted 10 years ago if they were told this would be WWE today? 


Carlito.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Spit an apple on Maria Kanellis.

Wade Barret


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brawler, Bloke, British, Bullhammer


Zach Gowen


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Brawler, Bloke, British, Bullhammer
> 
> 
> Zach Gowen



Dumb as **** for entertaining the idea of stepping in the ring with Lesnar.



Scott Hall.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

scott hall
good wrestler great talker wasted years on drugs and booze one of the best to never win the big one in wwe

brutus beefcake


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Hulkster's Pal. 

Next: Sabu


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hardcore, Extreme, Rob Van Dam's perennial tag team partner in the original ECW.

My pick: Louis Spicolli a.k.a Rad Radford in the WWE.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

No idea who he is, googled him...RIP. 

Next: William Regal


----------



## CorporateKain (Dec 16, 2014)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> No idea who he is, googled him...RIP.
> 
> Next: William Regal


One of the greatest to never hold a world title.

The Brian Kendrick


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

CorporateKain said:


> One of the greatest to never hold a world title.
> 
> The Brian Kendrick


Boring vanilla d-bag.


T.L. Hopper


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

World's Best said:


> Boring vanilla d-bag.
> 
> 
> T.L. Hopper


Worst gimmick and entrance music in the history of mankind. The Plumber was trash. 

Chuck Palumbo


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Had a great mini feud with Jamie Noble in 07-08. 

Eugene


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

Sub par gimmick, but golden with Regal

Captain Charisma


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

The Lion Tamer said:


> Sub par gimmick, but golden with Regal
> 
> Captain Charisma


Forever in Edge's shadow, overrated by his marks but deserved more in WWE

HBK


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Greatest in-ring performer of all-time. As JR so wisely put it, no one could outperform him.

Scotty 2 Hotty.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

too cool. Loved the dancing after the match with the shades. W-o-r-m. I remember in middle school some chunky big trying to do the worm when the teacher was out of the room. Haha

Steve Blackman


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

Meh


Mitsuharu misawa


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

The greatest in ring performer isn't HBK or bret or flair. Its Mitsuharu Misawa. Fact.

The Hurricane.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Beat the Rock fair and square!!!

Stan Hansen


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

LARIOTOH!!!!!!!!!

Karl Anderson


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

MACHINE GUN

Bret Hart


----------



## Nickolas (Dec 2, 2012)

An excellent wrestler, one of the best in WWE history.

Nerco Butcher.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Used a staple gun on Mickey Rourke

Chris Kanyon


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Who better than him?

Umaga


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Fantastic monster heel.

RVD.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Hits from the bong.

Muhammad Hassan


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Haydosgooner said:


> Hits from the bong.
> 
> Muhammad Hassan


Dumb but comically offensive foreigner gimmick I wish the WWE would do more of. 

Hardcore Holly.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Backstage bully, never rated him at all!


Shane McMahon (I guess he kinda counts)


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Almost killed himself for a pop, obvious daddy issues (non kayfabe), glad he got over em and is never coming back to the wrestling world.

Jeff Jarret.


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

Must have been weird when he worked with Angle.

Tajiri.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

funny with william regal

muhammad hassan


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

9hunter said:


> funny with william regal
> 
> muhammad hassan


Probably the only time a "foreigner heel" was truly hated since the cold war.

Ricky Steamboat.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

One of the great wrestling technicians of his time. Couldn't be a bad guy even if he tried.

My Pick: Kerry Von Erich a.k.a. Texas Tornado


----------



## TheBeastLesnar (Sep 4, 2013)

Who's that

Kevin Owens


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

TheBeastLesnar said:


> Who's that
> 
> Kevin Owens


Who's that

Disco Inferno


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

If that wrestler exists, that's a god awful name.



Umaga


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

9hunter said:


> funny with william regal
> 
> muhammad hassan


Look up 5 posts from when u posted that.

I ain't hating though, you obviously didn't see my post and I think it's cool that someone else remembers him. :lol


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> If that wrestler exists, that's a god awful name.
> 
> 
> 
> Umaga


Try saying that to The Trammps. The said wrestler exists, he was a fairly popular WCW midcarder.

Re. Umaga, a ferocious athletic manbeast who tragically died way to soon.





D-Lo Brown.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Underrated wrestler who had a funny walk

Jonathan Coachman(counts because he's had matches before and participated in two Rumbles)


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Underrated wrestler who had a funny walk
> 
> Jonathan Coachman(counts because he's had matches before and participated in two Rumbles)


He was hilarious during his interviews with the rock.

Jimmy Wang Yang.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Wang, lol....Didn't really watch WWE when he was about. 

Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Wang, lol....Didn't really watch WWE when he was about.
> 
> Shinsuke Nakamura


My absolute favorite. This generations Shawn Michaels with more charisma and s cooler look. Just absolutly captivating and exciting in the ring. The best wrestler to come around for the past 15 years. Anybody that doesnt know his work should look up his match from wrestlekingdom 9 with ibushi and then the rest.



Aj styles


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

One of the best wrestlers in the World right now. WWE should have signed him years ago. However went down in my estimation morally when he had that t-shirt about breaking necks made. 

London and Kendrick


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Pretty good tag team, laughing when Vince's car got blown up

The ZMan


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

is the Z Man Zach Ryder?

Jobber nothing more nothing less at the moment


Hornswoggle


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Midget and apparently an emotional bully...

Big Boss Man


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Should be in the wwe hof asap. One of the best big men in wreatling history


Boogeyman


----------



## TheBeastLesnar (Sep 4, 2013)

One of the grossest guys i have ever seen in my life

Rainmaker Kazuchika Okada


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

Does the best damn drop kick I've ever seen. Looks like a missile drop kick only he's not jumping from the top rope, in fact, quite often its the opposite with him doing it to someone on the top rope.

Glacier.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Mortal Kombat

Next: Ken Shamrock


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Mortal Kombat
> 
> Next: Ken Shamrock



Underrated. Had he come around at a more fitting time like the ruthless agression era or even today when the focus on atlethic ability is higher I think he would of been way bigger. The intensity and the presence screamed badass. He did what lesnar does today 16-17 years ago. One of the pioners in mma starting back from the late 80s. His feud with Tito Ortiz will go down in history as one of the goat grudge feuds in mma. An absolute gentleman irl. Actually got to meet him at a mma event in Sweden and took a picture with him. Anybody that wants to know his story should look up his podcast interview with Austin it was amazing.



Enzo Amore


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

his feud with Val Venis was pretty funny



John Cena


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Great rapper, now a leech and a cancer

1-2-3 Kid


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Should be at the stage now where he's putting young talent over to make them into stars of the future. I.E Losing clean, not going to speculate how much of this not happening now is down to him, politics or the decision makers because frankly we don't really have a clue. Think he is actually decent at what he can do, just tired of his schtick and he's not that good on the mic to me. 

Edit: 1-2-3 Kid/X-Pac, go away heat.

Next: Gangrel


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Next: Gangrel


Totally creeps me out. Not a big fan of Vampires :lol

Next: Shelton Benjamin


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

₵A$H®;44233665 said:


> Totally creeps me out. Not a big fan of Vampires :lol
> 
> Next: Shelton Benjamin


The black Cesaro.

Sabu.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

₵A$H®;44233665 said:


> Totally creeps me out. Not a big fan of Vampires :lol
> 
> Next: Shelton Benjamin


Overrated by many IWC members imo.

Next: John Morrison


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Sabu.


Looks like a badass with all of them scars on his body.



NastyYaffa said:


> Next: John Morrison


If he could talk, he would've been WWE Champion IMO.

Next: Candice Michelle


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Hot and slutty. Terrible wrestler good eye candy.

Montel Vontavious Porter


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

gabrielcev said:


> Hot and slutty. Terrible wrestler good eye candy.
> 
> Montel Vontavious Porter


Should've been world champion when he was on Smackdown.

Mordecai.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Should've been world champion when he was on Smackdown.
> 
> Mordecai.



Ruined when they for some reason stopped going with him and eventually turned him into kevin thorn. Him vs taker wwould be epic. He looked freakishly scary.



Cody Rhodes


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Should have been pushed into WHC Picture and had a run with the belt when he was coming off the undashing angle. 

Tajiri


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Always hated that little guy, I always got annoyed when he spat out that green mist. He was a jobber, that was his full potential.


Andre the Giant


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Died a few days after being slammed by Hogan if you're willing to believe the amount of shit that comes out of The Hulkster's mouth, brother.

Steamboat


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Died a few days after being slammed by Hogan if you're willing to believe the amount of shit that comes out of The Hulkster's mouth, brother.
> 
> Steamboat



A man that quit wwe after he had his first kid becausr he didnt want to be away from his family. Thats something I respect and doesnt happend alot in wrestling. Def one of the better inring performers of the 80s and early 90s. Had that swagger and a really unique look/persona.


Tazz


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks like a Malteaser wearing sunglasses these days. Bizarre that The E booked him to destroy Angle on his debut then went absolutely nowhere with it, you'd think after that he was set for a rocket push. 

Bubba and D-Von.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Looks like a Malteaser wearing sunglasses these days. Bizarre that The E booked him to destroy Angle on his debut then went absolutely nowhere with it, you'd think after that he was set for a rocket push.
> 
> Bubba and D-Von.


Favorite tag team of all time.

Koko B. Ware


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

Frankie was the real star imo.

The Shockmaster.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

a hilarious segment that justifies the hype

sable


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

Too much plastic

The Hurricane


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> The Hurricane


When I was little, I thought he was going to beat Triple H for the WHC :lol

Next: The Brian Kendrick


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Good talent but the guy was high 24/7 :lmao he threw away his career but I don't think he ever had the potential to be anymore than a midcarder.


Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Good talent but the guy was high 24/7 :lmao he threw away his career but I don't think he ever had the potential to be anymore than a midcarder.
> 
> 
> Dusty Rhodes


Would be relegated to a dancing dinosaur gimmick if he were in his prime today.

Irwin R. Schyster (I.R.S.)


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> Would be relegated to a dancing dinosaur gimmick if he were in his prime today.
> 
> Irwin R. Schyster (I.R.S.)


Has talented sons.

123 Kid.


----------



## gstyle (Feb 16, 2013)

silverspirit2001 said:


> Has talented sons.
> 
> 123 Kid.


Beat Razor Ramon to launch career

Tully Blanchard


----------



## Mr Sheik (Jan 12, 2015)

A Horseman

Jumpin' Jeff Farmer


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Looked for a long time a while back but couldn't find anything besides the infamous promo.

Umaga


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

obby said:


> Looked for a long time a while back but couldn't find anything besides the infamous promo.
> 
> Umaga


Obby

I keep thinking of Flash Gordon when I see your Cena Gif. LOL. I keep hearing Queen's Freddie Mercury Singing " He's for everyone of us, Stands for every one of us" with the Flash Leap.

As for Umaga, Was a amazing big man who left us way to young.

My Pick is the ones in my Sig below

The one and only. *The Road Warriors*


----------



## bhamilton (Jan 17, 2014)

Lexrules said:


> Obby
> 
> I keep thinking of Flash Gordon when I see your Cena Gif. LOL. I keep hearing Queen's Freddie Mercury Singing " He's for everyone of us, Stands for every one of us" with the Flash Leap.
> 
> ...


A tag team easily recognizable by two names: Legion of Doom and Road Warriors.

My pick: Mean Street Posse


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

Sweater vests ftw.

King Bookah


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Annoying as hell..... never again.

Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sykova said:


> Annoying as hell..... never again.
> 
> Shinsuke Nakamura


Originally mistook him for some footballer who used to play for Celtic.

Goldust


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I loved his pairing with Luna especially the WrestleMania mixed tag match against Marc Mero & Sable. He's still hanging with the young guys having some of the best work still right now, amazing.

Torrie Wilson.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Is a underrated diva who also did great things for the Ruthless Aggression Era.

Brock Lesnar*_


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Great athlete, should stay away from microphones.

Tiger Ali Singh:troll


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

J O B B E R. He was a straight jabroni.



Mick Foley


----------



## Brandon_Brownson (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe not the best in the ring (I say this as a HUGE Foley fan), but still one of the best minds and best personalities to ever enter a ring!

El Hijo del Ice Cream and Ice Cream Jr


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Has an awesome mask :lol

The Iron Sheik


----------



## gstyle (Feb 16, 2013)

Rodgers said:


> Has an awesome mask :lol
> 
> The Iron Sheik


Camel Clutch and funny on twitter

Mike Mondo


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

gstyle said:


> Camel Clutch and funny on twitter
> 
> Mike Mondo


I have a weird love/hate feeling toward him. He was okay in RoH, and let's just forget about SS.

AJ Styles


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Has a large following in the GAY COMMUNITY!?!?!? No but seriously AJ's a don loving his Bullet Club stuff

Sick Nick Mondo


----------

